# 87 topless bunny barn build



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Hello My names Alicia And I've been interested in vw's since i was a little kid when my parents owned a 71 baby blue super beetle.
Now currently i have a 1987 rabbit cabriolet that I have been restoring for the past year now. As the title states its my barn build, so I worked my ars off when the weather was nice here in York, Pa. Now its getting real cold and I Currently do not have access to a well lite or heated garage space.







boo whoo








I've had a few vw's so far, but i am still a noob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So please keep the flaming to a minimal.
first off, the car was Not in the best of shape, But very salvageable!
I Got it for a decent price from a friend, the car would have probably went for scrap if i didn't save it. The car also ran rough, at least it ran! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








These few pictures was the very day we brought the car home, we were way too beat from the 4 hour trip..but it was worth it.
The car came with very little interior, the dash is in perfect shape!
EDIT: take note that the car also came with a hand puppet, You can see it laying on the passenger side floor


















































First things first: the floors!! nothing Little truck bed lining couldn't fix! The floors were completely rust free.








The nice dash!








sooo bare








some of the cancer








cancer is removed








MOre pictures to come!
thanks for looking



_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 7:15 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

New aftermarket fenders








Extra seats that i just had


----------



## CajunSpike (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Good work so far. I'm in the middle of a restore as well.


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (CajunSpike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CajunSpike* »_Good work so far.

My sentiments exactly! Looking promising, Alicia, and the dash does indeed look nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (native-texan_in_tn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *native-texan_in_tn* »_
My sentiments exactly! Looking promising, Alicia, and the dash does indeed look nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

















I'm glad that i didn't have to go threw all the trouble..
Thank for the comments http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This post was really my first attempt to gather ALL my photos. More to come


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (CajunSpike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CajunSpike* »_Good work so far. I'm in the middle of a restore as well.

I would Love an EA edition, im excited to see it fully restored http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Good to see you making progress, Alicia! I should've never bought my MK3 Golf, it's been stealing time and funds from my Cabby! Just as long as your barn is fairly weather tight, I'd hate to see that bare metal get all rusty over the cold months! So what color are you going to paint it when the time comes? What other plans do you have? Glad you haven't given up! 
BTW, Sat the 21st, check it out, you should come out! Bring peeps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4628509


_Modified by YJSAABMAN at 9:09 AM 11-7-2009_


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Good to see you making progress, Alicia! I should've never bought my MK3 Golf, it's been stealing time and funds from my Cabby! Just as long as your barn is fairly weather tight, I'd hate to see that bare metal get all rusty over the cold months! So what color are you going to paint it when the time comes? What other plans do you have? Glad you haven't given up! 
BTW, Sat the 21st, check it out, you should come out! Bring peeps! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4628509

_Modified by YJSAABMAN at 9:09 AM 11-7-2009_


Hey, its been awhile! whats going on? Thank god I got rid of my passat, but sadly i stil miss it!







My Barns Pretty steady just gets a bit dusty from the barn not beings so clean. I keep a car cover over the car with the biggest tarp I could buy!! Im glad to have a place to keep it.
The car is fully sprayed at the moment, just need's buffed.









I Also ended up getting a pair of door shipped from west coast, which was still a pretty good deal. The guy just needed to get rid of them. I picked them up at the bus station
























Looking better and better!








i Also have pics of the car being painted, i had a professional do it. After going threw all the hard stripping and sanding I did Not want to get any runners or just screw it up.









I'll have more pics sometime this weekend












_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 6:10 PM 11-7-2009_


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

thats gonna look sweet!!! i gotta get some more pics of mine up soon, in its stripped down condition. great job so far!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWeisgerber (May 2, 2008)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_









nice color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gonna do a white top right?????


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Looks great, we're chiseling our 89 down for a respray.. I wish I had a place I could do what you're doin without cramps from a condo garage.. 







watchin this thread


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (DubPhreek)*

I like the color! As for the bus-station pickup, yup. A lot of people ship stuff by bus if it will fit. Much cheaper than UPS/FedEx or truck frieght for big stuff like that. May take a touch longer, but if you're not in a hurry. So I'm guessing the majority of the reassembly has been done? Doors on, etc?
My one rommate is moving out in a month, and his stripped down MK2 project is going with him, so i can get my Cabby back into my garage! Yaaaaa!! It needs to move form it's current location so my dad can put his Miata in for the winter. With it back at the house I'm going to get so much more work done on it, little bit here and there after work. I'm stoked!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (DubPhreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noobydub* »_that's gonna look sweet!!! i gotta get some more pics of mine up soon, in its stripped down condition. great job so far!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do it! I waited so long to post pictures because i know people are vicious about wanting more and more pictures










_Quote, originally posted by *VWeisgerber* »_
nice color http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif gonna do a white top right?????

Nope black http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_Looks great, we're chiseling our 89 down for a respray.. I wish I had a place I could do what you're doing without cramps from a condo garage.. 







watchin this thread

I'm grateful for my Barn! It took me years to convince my father to allow me to use the space


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_I like the color! As for the bus-station pickup, yup. A lot of people ship stuff by bus if it will fit. Much cheaper than UPS/FedEx or truck frieght for big stuff like that. May take a touch longer, but if you're not in a hurry. So I'm guessing the majority of the reassembly has been done? Doors on, etc?
My one rommate is moving out in a month, and his stripped down MK2 project is going with him, so i can get my Cabby back into my garage! Yaaaaa!! It needs to move form it's current location so my dad can put his Miata in for the winter. With it back at the house I'm going to get so much more work done on it, little bit here and there after work. I'm stoked!

The guys at the bus station did all my loading needs!








Put that cabby back in, and I better not here that u had to kick it back outside..No excuses








Today I finally got to get the hood mostly sanded, im going to try to primmer it soon. It took me forever to find a good hood with no ass dip right in the middle. Thanks to my buddy Andrew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As for the color, I choose a light color because I frankly want it to stand out, but yet still be a retro color! I was so torn when i was trying to pick a Color, one day i wanted it black, next day i wanted it red it was driving me crazy...I'm very happy about my color selection! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 5:05 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Looking good, Alicia! I like the color and it's one of those that'll look great with a black _or_ white top... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_

Today I finally got to get the hood mostly sanded, im going to try to primmer it soon. It took me forever to find a good hood with no ass dip right in the middle. Thanks to my buddy Andrew http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'd like to primer tomorrow, but who know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I can relate with this part all too well... Just went through all the trouble of refinishing the red hood from my '88 parts car (resprayed black for my '89, of course) but, alas, it has the dreaded ass-dippage. You've had more than one rare find in your project!








Keep after it and keep us posted...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (native-texan_in_tn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *native-texan_in_tn* »_Looking good, Alicia! I like the color and it's one of those that'll look great with a black _or_ white top... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I can relate with this part all too well... Just went through all the trouble of refinishing the red hood from my '88 parts car (resprayed black for my '89, of course) but, alas, it has the dreaded ass-dippage. You've had more than one rare find in your project!








Keep after it and keep us posted...










I ended up editing that post, sorry about that. Im one of thoes people who type and than delete Everything till i get it perfect! Might be a fourm of ocd















If I ever see another person sit on a volkswagen hood I'm going to give them hell, it really was luck that i found one in good shape. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 7:13 PM 11-8-2009_


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*









He did a great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Here is the wheels that I have planed to use, they need some love.
They say on the wheel that there ASA's, and it even had the brand stating "licensed by BBS" 
They're a 14x6JJ (does anyone know what the letters JJ stand for?)
Also say they're a ET38
I believe there production date was is '94
And that's all the info i have about them, except there very discontinued and i've never seen a pair like them. Some people swear on they're life that they are knock offs, but They're different!!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On the wheels. They should look real good on her once they're refinished! Are they a true mulit-piece wheel, or just have the look, with the bolts?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif On the wheels. They should look real good on her once they're refinished! Are they a true mulit-piece wheel, or just have the look, with the bolts?

They're a 1 piece wheel:screwy: 
I spent all day yesterday trying to research again, I even sent some e-mails to Discontinued Asa's dealers.. All they told me that they don't know any info on them. If these are indeed the real deal they have to be one of the first sets of 1 piece wheels That were cast after the ASA/BBS merge.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Those wheels are gonna look so tight on that!
sky blue with white top?
Hurry up an finish I can't wait to see how good this will look when its done!
(This is also going to help me stay motivated for my cabby "build")


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (hessiandave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hessiandave* »_Those wheels are gonna look so tight on that!
sky blue with white top?
Hurry up an finish I can't wait to see how good this will look when its done!
(This is also going to help me stay motivated for my cabby "build")

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love motivation


----------



## dasdachshund (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_......i Also have pics of the car being painted, i had a professional do it. 


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_









Not to be an arse or anything, but I truely hope you used the term "professional" very loosly.








-dasdachshund


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (dasdachshund)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dasdachshund* »_
Not to be an arse or anything, but I truely hope you used the term "professional" very loosly.








-dasdachshund

I didn't mention that my father is my painter, He's a professional in my eyes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supercute (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

I love it Alicia! It's gonna be beautiful when it's all done.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (supercute)*









Looks better without the newspaper on the windows








Last NIght Me and some people went out to celebrate..For Me getting a raise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The More money I make the more I spend http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_The More money I make the more I spend http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

<chuckle> I'm waiting to discover the formula and related graphs for this phenomenon in one of my classes... Funny how that happens, eh?








Further progress?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (native-texan_in_tn)*

Good Morning guys and gals.
This past weekend was amazing, I was able to push cabby out and touched up the drivers side door with a paint and clear coat mixture in my guy. I am not happy with that door at all







I'm really about to just give up on it








But.. besides that I Gathered all my parts needed and started re-assembling!! I finally can now see that im getting closer, ive been waiting for a over a year for this








I have more pictures but i have not been about to get to my home computer in afew days


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Do Work!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Do Work!









I know, now i dont have an excuse that I dont Make enough money since i just told everyone that I got a raise

















Can't find the other headlight, some of my **** went MIA when I moved http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 9:22 PM 11-17-2009_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

I hate that! My stuff''s just been moved around the garage so many times that I'm having the same issues!!


----------



## supercute (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Ha! I have the same problem. I am in the middle of an engine swap and my boyfriend keeps "cleaning" up my tools and putting them away. I spend more time looking for my stuff than it takes me to work on something. I love him but he needs to stay out of MY garage!







Keep the photos coming Alicia!
Maria


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (supercute)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supercute* »_Ha! I have the same problem. I am in the middle of an engine swap and my boyfriend keeps "cleaning" up my tools and putting them away. I spend more time looking for my stuff than it takes me to work on something. I love him but he needs to stay out of MY garage!







Keep the photos coming Alicia!
Maria


I wish Had my own garage, If he was my BF I would drawl a line down the middle and Tell him he couldn't cross the line








I just have trouble where people like to move my boxes of "****" for there stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif So i find myself always trying to sell parts just to create more space. I kick myself in the ass for selling some primo parts


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (supercute)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supercute* »_Ha! I have the same problem. I am in the middle of an engine swap and my boyfriend keeps "cleaning" up my tools and putting them away. I spend more time looking for my stuff than it takes me to work on something. I love him but he needs to stay out of MY garage!







Keep the photos coming Alicia!
Maria

See, that's me, I always clean up the tools and put them back in my toolbox so I'm sure I can find them the next time I need them!







Looks like I'm going to be moving at the end of January, now, that should be fun!


----------



## supercute (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_

I wish Had my own garage, If he was my BF I would drawl a line down the middle and Tell him he couldn't cross the line










The line is drawn at the garage door. I have two project cars and an engine I am working on. I only get a few hours to work in the evenings until it's time for bed. I need my 8 hours! I have everything arrranged 'just so'. When Mr. Helpful comes along & cleans up for me it makes me nuts. The house is spotless & organized enough for House Beautiful...just give me my garage to be messy in! I know where everything is!!
Find that headlight! My cabbie won't be as good looking. Maybe after I get the engine swap done, I can spend some time repainting. Polka dots anyone?


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (supercute)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supercute* »_
Polka dots anyone?









Hmmm... Alicia, talk to her... 'Splain the errors of her ways... <shaking head resignedly><sigh>








Sounds as if there's actually someone who suffers more from OCD than me, Maria... <chuckle> It IS frustrating when one has an organized mess, I know... I have to keep track of my dad anytime he's around since he'll pick things up when he's using them, then walk around with them a bit and lay them anywhere convenient... His kitchen, bathroom, in a closet... Promptly forgotten, as well! I frequently give him a hard time about paying me back for losing or misplacing _his_ tools when I was a teenager!








I don't envy your move, Andrew... I've one forthcoming sometime in the next several months myself <involuntary shudder>... Suffering from _packratitus_ does not make for pleasant moves! <chuckle>
Keep after it as you're able, Alicia... Eager to see your updates whenever you're able to post 'em... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (supercute)*


_Quote, originally posted by *supercute* »_
Polka dots anyone?









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif YEs why didn't i think of polka dots







I think it would be silly but Not really my style, and a solid color car is easier to paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im excited this made it threw page 2, even tho we got alittle off topic







partially my fault http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 9:00 AM 11-20-2009_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Hope you were working on the car today and that's why you weren't at the GTG!


----------



## scirocco75 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*

Nice job and good choice on the color. The ASA's are gonna look nice and wide on there too. Btw, those BBS basket weave knock-offs aren't too shabby either, if you'd stop overspraying on them!
Keep up the good work.
(fellow Cabby restorer)


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (scirocco75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scirocco75* »_Nice job and good choice on the color. The ASA's are gonna look nice and wide on there too. Btw, those BBS basket weave knock-offs aren't too shabby either, if you'd stop overspraying on them!
Keep up the good work.
(fellow Cabby restorer)

When I saw the ASA's I knew I had to have them, even if I didn't have a car to put them on. 
Andrew, sorry about the gtg







Im one of the most forgetful women you wil ever meet. I was in Harrisburg discussing my engine plan over beer and passed out








..And im really not looking Forward to showing up in my 1997 Grand prix DD







I can't Afford 2 vw's http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 9:41 PM 11-23-2009_


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

I'd Also like to add that Im super surprised that even tho I didn't have a chance for vortex this weekend, My post is still on the first page.
Thank you supporters http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

It's ok, I forgive you, Alicia. Especially since you were at least discussing your plans for your cabby.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*























Happy Thanksgiving
It's ok to be a fat kid today


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Happy Thanksgiving, Alicia!


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (native-texan_in_tn)*

Nice work. It is good to see you back in a Cabby. 
I talked to you a few years back at H20 when you had your Coupe.
Keep up the progress and I can't wait to see the end result. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (waterwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterwagon* »_Nice work. It is good to see you back in a Cabby. 
I talked to you a few years back at H20 when you had your Coupe.
Keep up the progress and I can't wait to see the end result. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I had this crazy Itch to get myself a cabby again







I rememeber that year pretty vivid, my car broke down on ocean HIghway afew times...








But i kept her running that whole weekend just by wiggling the alt cable, along with other ghetto rigged mods to keep the weekend roling







Thank god I had enough knowledge to Make the 4 hour trip back home.








I wish I would have kept so many parts off that car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I like blue


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Your bodywork is turning out much better than the attempt made on mine. FYI, trees are not very good metal workers.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (waterwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterwagon* »_Your bodywork is turning out much better than the attempt made on mine. FYI, trees are not very good metal workers. 










That sucks!! Keep 'em away from the trees!! 
Coupe looked pretty nice, from that pics, Alicia. Always had a soft spot for Coupes. Now back to work on the Cabby!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
That sucks!! Keep 'em away from the trees!! 
Coupe looked pretty nice, from that pics, Alicia. Always had a soft spot for Coupes. Now back to work on the Cabby!









I know i've been changing the topic becuase I havn;t been working on the cabby too much


----------



## MSTRBD (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_









i have the same exact headlamp setup right now on my cabby


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (MSTRBD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MSTRBD* »_
i have the same exact headlamp setup right now on my cabby









ahh you have the same taste I do.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

What would you guys do if your door panels were loose and the fabric was starting to peel away from the edges?
Im going to try super 77 and clothes pins, is there anything eles i could do?
has anyone tryed to recover orginal door panels? I've been trying vortex search







searched interiors..dead end









I see alot of made door panels which are just flat piece of cardboard but thats not what Im looking for. I want OEM style but to look like they are brand new. is that too much to ask for








Today was super cold since it snowed 2inches yesterday. so I decided to make my own shift boot..I ended up getting into it and I ended up making 5 boots


----------



## briano1234 (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Yes you can recover door panels, and they will look as good as your skills are. 
Jbugs.com sells replacements.
but 
Amazing goop (plumbers) is a great contact adhesive that is water proof.
Clothes pins will work great to hold it together, but with amazing goop you paint one side let it dry, then paint the fiber board allow that to dry and stick it. Consider it a perm fix.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (briano1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *briano1234* »_Yes you can recover door panels, and they will look as good as your skills are. 
Jbugs.com sells replacements.
but 
Amazing goop (plumbers) is a great contact adhesive that is water proof.
Clothes pins will work great to hold it together, but with amazing goop you paint one side let it dry, then paint the fiber board allow that to dry and stick it. Consider it a perm fix.

Exactly what I'm looking for
I even goggled it, its Not too expensive it say its about $3.79 for a 3.7oz tube. just as long as it works! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Next week I will be laid off work for 3 weeks so I hopefully hope to do my door panels and take tons of pictures








I get use of a heated garage, and hopefully get the motor cleaned up to disassemble.
I decided to go with a 82 solid lifter with 268 cam. ported and polished with all valves and seals replaces,Also HD valve springs. All this bolted up to a 16v trans. I have afew trans to choose from, i also have a 4k in storage. But down fall is that I have to make a small trip for the motor, its being build at my friends place about 45mins away. 
I didn' want the hydraulic lifter head








Does that sound good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 8:16 AM 12-7-2009_


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_
Does that sound good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Sounds good to me.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (waterwagon)*

Maybe someone with a little more experience can chime in here, but you may need to change the oil pump. Honestly, you should if you're freshening up the engine, anyways. I know the solid lifter oil pumps don't work with the hydraulic lifters, but I'm not sure you'll have an issue with the hydraulic oil pump with the solid lifters. Just make sure the cam is also for solid lifter, as they are different, as well.
So what are the shifter boots mad out of? Got pics? I have a real nice black leather one for mine, but could possibly be convinced to swap it out for an "Alicia limited edition" boot.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*

Birthday bump For mYself


----------



## Moljinar (Sep 20, 2001)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_ but I'm not sure you'll have an issue with the hydraulic oil pump with the solid lifters. 

No problems using the hydraulic pump with solid lifters. The pump has higher volume which simply gets unused. 
My ABA/JH has the hydraulic pump.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (Moljinar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moljinar* »_
No problems using the hydraulic pump with solid lifters. The pump has higher volume which simply gets unused. 
My ABA/JH has the hydraulic pump.









Yeah I talked to my friend who's helping me out and supplying me with his left over parts and he said that we will have no problem with the oil pump. I call him and ask him random question all the time








I wanted an ABA, but i wanted simplicity for the long trips to h20 and waterfest


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

happy birthday !!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (noobydub)*

Happy Birthday, indeed, Alicia!







If your ready for another, yet, that is.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Happy Birthday, indeed, Alicia!







If your ready for another, yet, that is.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

I work real slow








All I did today was disassemble my Original doors, latches and regulators.. than It was just way too cold.
IM tired of this weather Already.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4498641
If you guys don't visit MK1 threads A lot u should check this one out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## iDubber.com (Nov 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

GL with build


----------



## DaisyDub (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey Alicia ... good luck with this car!!
I wish I could rebuild mine as well!! Hopefully someone will buy her and put as much work into her as you are putting into mine.
Best,
Tara
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4686954


----------



## n00bpwnr (Jun 4, 2009)

*/wow!*

Ho-lee-cow. This is nice. I guess the color is what gets me. The wheels are nice too. I have seen this thread up for a while but didn't really have a whole slew of interest, but now that I know you are just over the bridge from me, I am much more interested. I wish that I had the time and money and space you have to work on this. I'd love to rebuild mine. Mostly I just want my car to be awesome. Awesome looking, sounding, running, feeling, tasting, smelling. I look forward to seeing how it all pans out.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (n00bpwnr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n00bpwnr* »_ Mostly I just want my car to be awesome. Awesome looking, sounding, running, feeling, *tasting*, smelling. I look forward to seeing how it all pans out.










I don't really plain on eating my car..
just as long as its doesn't put a fowl taste in your mouth.








I do indeed have a place to store the car, but I only have the driveway space to work on it. gets kinda tricky when the weather sucks and when there's visitors...which usually always show up without any warning.
The only progress I have made is that I put the windows and all the goodies On. I took both the front door panels and mixed up some fiberglass resin and coated the back of both. This allows them to become straight and Have a better protection against any water. 
Now IM exhausted from shoveling out cars and my driveway today.. the news said it was 22in of snow fall! It snowed for 12hr straight








I only enjoy snow for 20mins.


----------



## n00bpwnr (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_I only enjoy snow for 20mins.









Well, I enjoy snow. I love snow when it melts, joins the water supply, warms up, enters the Chesapeake Bay, becomes one with the ocean and ends up on a warm beach somewhere.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (n00bpwnr)*

LOL!! I was out all voer the palce in the snow. Finished my x-mas shopping, went to the grocery store, over to a friend's house. Snow tire FTMFW! A lowered VW in a sea of trucks and SUVs, it was awesome!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_LOL!! I was out all voer the place in the snow. Finished my x-mas shopping, went to the grocery store, over to a friend's house. Snow tire FTMFW! A lowered VW in a sea of trucks and SUVs, it was awesome!

man that's crazy I was literally stuck inside. I even had a hard time trying to shovel my grand prix out.
So Hugs must go pretty good in the snow! 
Mum beach..








I've been catching up on my reading, checking out neo-Bentley(thanks again) which I did NOT know about!!!








Some days I feel like this project is over my head, I look back and I should have started out with a better base but you live and you learn. 


_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 11:44 AM 12-21-2009_


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_

Some days I feel like this project is over my head, I look back and I should have started out with a better base but you live and you learn. 


Always take it one step at a time... I have to remember to tell _myself_ the same thing at times, I admit. <chuckle> You're a step ahead of me since you've alternate transportation...








I'd have enjoyed the snow here instead of the cold rain we got instead! The Cumberland Plateau region just to the east got it instead (as usual... lol)... If it's got to be cold and nasty, it might as well snow. I'll still take triple-digit temps any day!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (native-texan_in_tn)*

I feel you, Alicia. I think the same thing about mine sometimes. What did I get myself into, etc. But, then I look back at how far the car has come, and there's nowhere to go but up. I've already made so much progress on the car, it's much closer to being driveable than I think, often times.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*

MErry Christmas EVE ladies and gents!
Remind the kids to lay out some cookies and carrots for Santa and his magical reindeer..
enjoy time with family and friends







and Be safe.


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

Merry Christmas to you, too, Alicia!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (native-texan_in_tn)*

Im waiting up for santa


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

Did you catch him in the act, this year?





















Merry Chirstmas!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*

I was reading back over my thread and it looks like my picture URLs on the first page got messed up








Since Im such a nice gal I decided to put some more pictures up from the build, None have pictures of me









This was right after waterfest this year, so July 2009.

















This was my test subject!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








This picture was taken Almost 2 years ago now, this was when I first got the car and was fixing the rust on the driver side rear. 








Anyone like my checkered hood?








I still do enjoy seeing the pictures of the car stripped down.








this was Why I go the car so cheep. It took alot of work http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








All the rust area's
driver side door and below- fixed and both doors shipped from California.
trunk lid-which wasn't terrible
driver side rear rocker- fixed by a new pre-formed metal bought from rabbitparts.com
And the rear passenger strut-Which was bent and welded by hand.
It's snowing today again, at 9am it was 3inches! I had plains to go look at a wrecked cabby for parts. I'm hoping to still go and check it out. 
happy new years



_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 10:15 AM 1-1-2010_


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

Yesterday I went to go look at a 92 cabby that was in a front end accident, and I'm going to pick it up sometime next week! I'm real excited because now I have All the parts I need to make Blue a rolling project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It also come with motor and trans, I would rather it be cis. unless someone can convince me that digi is better than cis...
Trans should be aug. 
I just wish i would have known about this car earlier on..I couldn't say no!
I hope everyone enjoyed themselves as much FUN as I did this new years.











_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 9:08 AM 1-5-2010_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

Would've been nice to have been available to take a ride in the snow with you. It was a far from exciting day at work, let me tell you! I may want to pick the parts car over once you're done. LMK when you get it, or if you need an extra set of hands for the retrieval. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Would've been nice to have been available to take a ride in the snow with you. It was a far from exciting day at work, let me tell you! I may want to pick the parts car over once you're done. LMK when you get it, or if you need an extra set of hands for the retrieval. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I saw 3 cars off the road that day, 1 driver was crying and it was Maybe 2 inches of snow...I laughed, ofcourse. 
Im picking up a 92 sunday, best part its only a 15 min drive!! My fathers excited to use his new car trailor so he's All about helping me out. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Would've been nice to have been available to take a ride in the snow with you. It was a far from exciting day at work, let me tell you! I may want to pick the parts car over once you're done. LMK when you get it, or if you need an extra set of hands for the retrieval. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well I picked up the other cabby today, and I think I may be picking the whole thing and keeping alot. Still puts me on a search for front White seats in great condition.

Now that I have a digi setup I was thinking of using it< is there any disadvantages making a cis car to digi?


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

im so glad i read this thread from beginning to end. now i have to ambition to get in gear and work on getting mine done! the car looks great good luck with yor new parts car!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (89GTiMk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GTiMk2* »_im so glad i read this thread from beginning to end. now i have to ambition to get in gear and work on getting mine done! the car looks great good luck with yor new parts car!









Thanks alot, mansfeild isn't too far. its bee about 5 years since i've been there. 
The parts car is exciting, it is asham where the car was hit which makes it not worth fixing. 
If anyone around my area needs great doors for there resto let me know!


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

yeah i actually used to live in york back in the day.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (89GTiMk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GTiMk2* »_yeah i actually used to live in york back in the day.

Lived in York, went to McCaskey, dang, you've been around! LOL!!
I'll have to take a look at my doors, and come check out yours. Don't think they're too bad, adn I have a set of bolt-through vent windows to go in mine.
As for the digi vs. CIS, I'd go for it to have the more modern wiring, though '87 wasn't too bad. The Digi stuff leaves a little cleaner bay, though you've already painted it, so now may not be the best time to change your mind. The existing '87 harness has the blade style fuses, right?


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
Lived in York, went to McCaskey, dang, you've been around! LOL!!


haha thats not me, i remember seeing that post in here somewhere but i couldnt find it to see who it was. but i lived in york haven when i was a kid and my dad first got on the state police, then we moved to the stix...








sorry for the confusion!








you guys wouldnt happen to know where i can get ahold of the thin trim on the outside of the car that goes from front to back would you? for some reason mine is missing and when i get mine under fresh paint i want to be able to put that back on.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (89GTiMk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GTiMk2* »_

you guys wouldnt happen to know where i can get ahold of the thin trim on the outside of the car that goes from front to back would you? for some reason mine is missing and when i get mine under fresh paint i want to be able to put that back on. 

get ahold of me I have 1 compleat seat and other odds and ends.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
The Digi stuff leaves a little cleaner bay, though you've already painted it, so now may not be the best time to change your mind. The existing '87 harness has the blade style fuses, right?

Why would it be a bad time to change over now? The car doesn't have to look Perfect, I don't need to win trophy's or be best of show. I already love my car. 
fuses are like blades 
I guess I better just search.


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_
get ahold of me I have 1 compleat seat and other odds and ends.



how much do you have to have for them???


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_
Why would it be a bad time to change over now? The car doesn't have to look Perfect, I don't need to win trophy's or be best of show. I already love my car. 
fuses are like blades 
I guess I better just search.

There are going to be extra backets in places, holes in the firewall, and things like that left over from the CIS that won't be used with the Digi. I feel the same way about not building a show car, but building a car I like and the way I want it, but I changed my mind after painting my bay, and it really chapps me where there's stuff I could have eliminated.








89GTiMk2, sorry for the mix up, LOL!! Sorry you lived in York Haven, although maybe it was a little better than it is, now. I have friends who live in York Haven. 


_Modified by YJSAABMAN at 1:45 PM 1-12-2010_


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*

yeah it wasnt the greatest when i was a kid either haha. but my dad was a cop and my neighbor was a cop so i didnt really know how bad the area was. I definitely wish i still lived in the city though, i hate the stix!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (89GTiMk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *89GTiMk2* »_yeah it wasnt the greatest when i was a kid either haha. but my dad was a cop and my neighbor was a cop so i didnt really know how bad the area was. I definitely wish i still lived in the city though, i hate the stix! 

I live about 10mins from york haven. I yet still like in the sticks, Which I love honestly..we can rev the **** out of our cars at 10am an no one complains.
Honestly I don't really know what Im doing with the car, I took a lot of time doing the body work and im kinda stuck. I don't think I will be post up anytime soon with updates on the build, money is just getting tight. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
All I know is that I want and 8v with solid lifters, I don't know if I want digi or cis. I know what cis and digifant is, I know that digi is electronically managed but the differences between wires is beyond me.
Good luck to everyone with they're builds or just being able to afford to keep they're vw running. Save the species http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

yeah that is one nice thing about living in the middle of no where, and i like back roads alot more than straight highways, i like to DRIVE my car, not just go through the gears and go straight. 
ik how you feel about money getting tight, luckily i get a refund from school next month and im gonna do everything i can to get my car painted and ready for waterfest in july!
if you figure out a price for those trim pieces definitely let me know!


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: /wow! (89GTiMk2)*

It is not a build thead unless it has more pictures.


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: /wow! (waterwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterwagon* »_It is not a build thead unless it has more pictures.









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (89GTiMk2)*

The natives are getting restless, Alicia!







We'll GTG over a beer or two one of these days and get you motivated, again. Looks to me like you're at a similar point to my build where there really is stuff you can be doing without a lot of cash outlay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*

Yep, best get motivated (yes, I realize it's winter... lol) for if Andrew fails, you'll be eligible for back-40 fence repair duties at the armadillo ranch... <chuckle>


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_The natives are getting restless, Alicia!







We'll GTG over a beer or two one of these days and get you motivated, again. Looks to me like you're at a similar point to my build where there really is stuff you can be doing without a lot of cash outlay. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

def cash outlay issues 
I mean I did install the rear door cards and finished up the window regulators and installed the drivers door panel.. I don't have any good pictures, all too dark. 
Also the 92 parts car I bought fired right up after installation of a good battery..I drove it in my drive way to play with the clutch and it felt real good. so http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I've been reading more about digi and cis, I have a nice body and no idea for a motor







I did have an idea but that kinda fell threw. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I really don't think I should attempt a motor till I get the proper literature aka Bentley..I still don't have one


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

Honestly, for now, if the parts car runs good, I'd yank everything out of that, Digi and all, and put it all in the '87, with a few minor maintenance items addressed while it's out. Cheapest and easiest solution to getting the car on the road and having some fun. Then, as time and $$ allow, you can build a bigger and badder powerplant for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Honestly, for now, if the parts car runs good, I'd yank everything out of that, Digi and all, and put it all in the '87, with a few minor maintenance items addressed while it's out. Cheapest and easiest solution to getting the car on the road and having some fun. Then, as time and $$ allow, you can build a bigger and badder powerplant for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes, that's the plain. pull her out, clean it up. little black paint and a little freshening up will suite me. 
I was trying to log onto cepa and I forgot my username and password. I contacted administration and im hoping they can help me out! Im excited to meet everyone again, its been afew years since i've seen alot of people. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sucks that I will never be able to make any monday meets due to working odd hours http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

more pics please, i waited too long to jump on the parts car that you snagged. it has most of the interior that i wanted....., but, ya snooze, ya lose!!! if i wouldn't have dropped a pile of $$$$$ on my daughter's 16th b-day party, i would have beat you to that car.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (noobydub)*

You've got some competition on the interior bits! Depending on what you're after and what I'm after...I'll race you to it!?








Once the weather warms up, it's on, Alicia. We'll get 'er swapped over in no-time!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (noobydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noobydub* »_more pics please, I waited too long to jump on the parts car that you snagged. it has most of the interior that i wanted....., but, ya snooze, ya lose!!! if i wouldn't have dropped a pile of $$$$$ on my daughter's 16th b-day party, i would have beat you to that car.























you make me feel young, im almost 1 decade older than your daughter








I got it!!! and you didn't







I just so happen to have the money at the Right time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_
you make me feel young, im almost 1 decade older than your daughter








I got it!!! and you didn't







I just so happen to have the money at the Right time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 















you make me feel old, no wait,i am old !!


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_You've got some competition on the interior bits! Depending on what you're after and what I'm after...I'll race you to it!?








Once the weather warms up, it's on, Alicia. We'll get 'er swapped over in no-time!








 actually i'll probably just buy new door cards and seat coverings from mtmfg. so it's not an issue. this is the third car i missed out on,from not jumping fast enough.


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: /wow! (noobydub)*

dang you guys make me feel young, im only 22 and all my friends are just now turning 21 so i feel old all the time! this is kinda nice


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (89GTiMk2)*

I'm so pissed off at my job, so far this week I was sent home everyday so far and I only put in 3 hours of work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They assure me that works going to Pick up







But who really fully trust they're employer.
I guess its time to start selling body parts


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_I'm so pissed off at my job, so far this week I was sent home everyday so far and I only put in 3 hours of work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They assure me that works going to Pick up







But who really fully trust they're employer.
I guess its time to start selling body parts










Off the parts Cabby!


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_I'm so pissed off at my job, so far this week I was sent home everyday so far and I only put in 3 hours of work. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They assure me that works going to Pick up







But who really fully trust they're employer.
I guess its time to start selling body parts









sometimes i wish i had that problem, i'm a self employed heavy equip. mech., and i'm running a friends garage while he's awaiting back surgery. i have zero time for the cabby right now.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (noobydub)*

How do you get the damn side molding clips off without breaking them...ugh I push the pin in the middle of the clip and wiggled with pliers..Than they snap..








Does the Thin chrome style side molding attach with the same clips?
Anyone know if A nice pair of white pleather Front seats!!


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

theres actually a trim piece tool specifically for those clips. It has a screwdriver handle but at the other end it splits in the middle and wraps around the clips to pull them out without breaking them. I think wal-mart even carries them for a few dollars


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: /wow! (BeatBox_kid)*

Did you push the pins the whole way through and out of the clips? That's the key, and then you need to find the pins. NAPA carries the clips, andthe P/N is floating around the forum. Pin the whole way through and out, or else the "legs" won't close down enough to pull back through the hole.
As for the thin chrome moldings, I'm not sure. Do you have a source? I ahven't even looked, but really like the thin chrome ones vs the black/chrome that came on mine.


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: /wow! (YJSAABMAN)*

napa pt# 665-1396


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: /wow! (noobydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noobydub* »_napa pt# 665-1396









thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yah I actually bought the molding more than a year ago! I knew I wanted it and It was a deal at the time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I also have a small duckbill for it, I still haven't decided it I wanted to put the wheel trim pieces back on, but the fenders look so cool with no trim on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I wish I was at home to look at cabby, but I blew a tired in my daily so im stuck till tomorrow.


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

i was just re-reading this thread cuz i thought i saw someone was making a shift boot
_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_What would you guys do if your door panels were loose and the fabric was starting to peel away from the edges?
Im going to try super 77 and clothes pins, is there anything eles i could do?
has anyone tryed to recover orginal door panels? I've been trying vortex search







searched interiors..dead end









I see alot of made door panels which are just flat piece of cardboard but thats not what Im looking for. I want OEM style but to look like they are brand new. is that too much to ask for








Today was super cold since it snowed 2inches yesterday. so I decided to make my own shift boot..I ended up getting into it and I ended up making 5 boots












any plans on making any for sale ???


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (noobydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noobydub* »_i was just re-reading this thread cuz i thought i saw someone was making a shift boot

any plans on making any for sale ???

I should, but the clientele for shift boots is low this time of year









Cabby has been in storage since october now, this wonderful snow that we had is great







BUt it give's me tons of time to find deals on parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I should be buying the cabby somethings come march! 
I have alot for the car already but I just need afew more things:
-Axels
-engine rebuild gasket kit
-Drivers and passengers front seats
-passenger window regulator with glass
-flag mirrors








Pretty much I have everything Eles that I would need, so if they're is anything on my list that you have just laying around please send it my way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how is everyone eles's car's coming along?


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

about the only thing i've done is gather parts and could'nt wait to see some color on something, so i sprayed my shaved hatch. if you find yourself with nothing to do but sit indoors, staring out at the snow,i would love a white boot... wink,wink!!! my cabby came with an extra set of mirrors, but i don't know if they fit, i'll check on that...


----------



## hartford dubber (Sep 7, 2009)

mines finally running pretty good now.
loving the 5speed swap and the header, sounds a lot better too.
just redid my sub box in the trunk. 
so winter isnt all bad i guess


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (noobydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *noobydub* »_about the only thing i've done is gather parts and could'nt wait to see some color on something, so i sprayed my shaved hatch. if you find yourself with nothing to do but sit indoors, staring out at the snow,i would love a white boot... wink,wink!!! my cabby came with an extra set of mirrors, but i don't know if they fit, i'll check on that...

Well I have tons of cabriolet mirroros but I need these








I see lots of these mirrors on ebay, but they are Japanese made. the real orginal equip on early rabbits cost no more than $80 a pair. I really wanted a chrome one, but just imagine the price tag. Sometimes vortex member hook each other up! wink wink








I'm pretty much right now just waiting to see my income tax return so I can buy somethings


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

they are not the style that i have, but there is a semi-local yard up my way with a couple of rabbits, a cabby and a gti. when i get in there again i'll def. have a look !! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (noobydub)*

I found the seats I have been looking for http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
so effing excited!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

I'd like to update everyone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's been awhile since I've posted here last and not to much has changed. Last weekend my buddy mike came up for one day and helped me out. Previously to this I pulled the carpet, knee bar and abunch of other things out of the 92. I went to town on the 92, I pulled the perfect Black knee bar and replaced it with the white knee bar. Long stroy short Interior is intac for the Time being







I'm going to have to pull the dash when I put the motor in.
Thing I purched: racelands, brand new axels, White rabbit mud flaps







and a rebuild kit with some other thing for the motor rebuild. 
I currently Don't have a camera, Which is not fun. Most people are more so attract to pictures Than words.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

You shouldn't have to pull the dash to pull or install the engine. 
Your engine may not be in, but you're ahead of me in a lot of other areas, Alicia! Keep it up, and if you want pics to post, give me a shout and I'll bring my camera over. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And a few of these


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Hi everyone!
Some progress is being made,which is exciting! Like I said I no longer have a digital camera nor great Internet hook up aka dial up. I am going to try my best to show you small tidbits here and there with cell phone pictures.
















On April 3rd, Took the roll bar cover off and the pillar seal so that I could re-vinyl the black vinyl above the door cards. as long as put newer windows and seals. Pretty much I had to take everything off to do it proper.
All the parts on the 92 look 10x cleaner, and the car is starting to look less and less like a car everyday








I will try and get more pictures but don't hold your breath. I Have to deal with the current resources I have and don't have.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*









Moooore, Moooree!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Still need a hand with the top, too? I need to get over there and lend a hand/camera. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

saw this in person, really has inspired me to work on mine. now i just need another 10-12 hours in a day so that i can







thanks for the good deal on parts Alicia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (noobydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_Still need a hand with the top, too? I need to get over there and lend a hand/camera. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yes, I will need a hand with the top but It's not going to be for a bit. I would like to spend the extra $200 for a canvas top. I saw some nice canvas tops at the yard but none were the right color. 

_Quote, originally posted by *noobydub* »_saw this in person, really has inspired me to work on mine. now i just need another 10-12 hours in a day so that i can







thanks for the good deal on parts Alicia http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Aw I'm glad I inspired you, but I think the belair inspired you a bit more







Your welcome for the parts









3am can't sleep bump!










_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 11:46 PM 4-5-2010_


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

It Began with A motor..








And a few cinder blocks!








But..the bad news is The 020 original tranny completely separated clean from the tranny mount bracket.. The good news is we didn't have to loosen the tranny mount for removal.



_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 9:17 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Get to cleaning! So are you going to pull the harness and run the Digi or are you going to swap the CIS stuff over to it? Do work, Alicia!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*

Digi For sure. Digi's seem to be good with allitle bit of money and lite hp. I just have to make it run good first. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

niiiice, i still need the time to work on mine, but it seems that someone is making progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

I know I've been saying I'll come over and help and bring my camera, but I've just been stupid busy! Make sure you label the wiring!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_I know I've been saying I'll come over and help and bring my camera, but I've just been stupid busy! Make sure you label the wiring!

It's ok, im real busy too. 
Right now im in the process of selling parts, cuz I'm broke


----------



## 89GTiMk2 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

i know how you feel about being broke. I cant wait until summer starts so i can make some money again! but the car looks good keep up the good work!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (89GTiMk2)*

good memories with the coupe
















Since my build up thread is Already off topic










_Modified by BeatBox_kid at 3:38 PM 4-24-2010_


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_










I see horns hanging out there...Are they spoken for?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (waterwagon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *waterwagon* »_
I see horns hanging out there...Are they spoken for?

would U like it


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

You should've gotten your butt up and vended at Volkfest! I sold $170 worth of parts and only bought $90!







I'll be getting $40 of that back, though, the spacers didn't fit my MKIII right.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_You should've gotten your butt up and vended at Volkfest! I sold $170 worth of parts and only bought $90!







I'll be getting $40 of that back, though, the spacers didn't fit my MKIII right.









Ya and my other friend had a stand as well.







maybe next t!me.


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*

Don't feel bad, Alicia... The older I get, the keener my hindsight becomes! Better than 20/20 now, at last check... <chuckle> There's always eBay and such, though...


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (BeatBox_kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_
Ya and my other friend had a stand as well.







maybe next t!me.

It was good to see you, however briefly! LOL!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 87 topless bunny barn build (YJSAABMAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YJSAABMAN* »_
It was good to see you, however briefly! LOL!

You didn't have what I was looking for!







I wanted to say goodbye, but I didn't..







I did indeed have a good time, Some familiar faces I haven't seen in many years. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Update w/o pics:
Motor is cleaned and waiting on a stand, I pulled most of the extras off To spray the block in black. Also working on ac delete with a ac bracket, I really wish I had some photos to show you. The new alternator set up will sit slightly lower. 

Learned that it's a solid lifter, with JH stamping. :thumb:


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

nice progress, i picked up a GTI front spoiller a few days ago, gonna see how it looks. i still need to get one fender and get down there to grab that door.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

noobydub said:


> nice progress, i picked up a GTI front spoiller a few days ago, gonna see how it looks. i still need to get one fender and get down there to grab that door.


 Hey hows your cabby coming Along?:thumbup: 

I know it has been a really long tim since I last posted anything but Everything has been going pretty good. This weekend we're going to be putting the motor in place, hopefully the weather permits and we have a mild weekend. I also put on th rear coilovers on, so it looks silly :laugh: 

here are some pictures! I have more but I have to upload.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

:laugh::laugh: Is the dirty hands pic proof that you do work on your own cabby? Good to see someone's been making progress! I really haven't gotten much done to mine, lately. Oh, btw: Hi, Alicia! :vampire:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> :laugh::laugh: Is the dirty hands pic proof that you do work on your own cabby? Good to see someone's been making progress! I really haven't gotten much done to mine, lately. Oh, btw: Hi, Alicia! :vampire:


 Hi Andy:wave: Well ofcourse I get my hands dirty I wouldn't call myself a true vw girl if I didn't. I hope you get to work on it, and maybe one day we can cruise topless to long level.:thumbup:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Plan is to fix a few issues on the Jeep and sell it so I can finish up a few things on the beater and get everything I need to get the Cabby on the road over the winter. :thumbup: Weather's clear this weekend, though a little brisk and chilly! Here's to getting work done! :beer::beer:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Plan is to fix a few issues on the Jeep and sell it so I can finish up a few things on the beater and get everything I need to get the Cabby on the road over the winter. :thumbup: Weather's clear this weekend, though a little brisk and chilly! Here's to getting work done! :beer::beer:


 I'm glad to see I have one faithful fan of my build. Can we be friends forever!! LOL seems like you have your plate full. 

Currently right now we just pulled the Axel's, and are getting ready to put the motor in from the bottom of course. I'm just taking late breakfast break because the hunger pains were killer.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Coming along nicely!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hessiandave said:


> Coming along nicely!






























umpkin:


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

looking good alicia, wish i had time to work on mine... lost my work space, got a storage space and a new job. on the up side , the new job is at a scrapyard so i get to look for parts all the time:thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

noobydub said:


> looking good alicia, wish i had time to work on mine... lost my work space, got a storage space and a new job. on the up side , the new job is at a scrapyard so i get to look for parts all the time:thumbup:


 Thanks:thumbup: you'll have to give me a call if you find some parts, you can make some money on the side:thumbup: 

I'm not sure if I'm going to get some work done today, due to Halloween festivitiesumpkin: but I was planing to do the axles today, and maybe try and get the fenders a doors lined up better. The aftermarket fenders fit like ****, I may have to pull them off and cut a bit on the inside. I'm also not very happy with the paint, the doors seem to be a different shade and they both look like they could use more clear coat. This is the end result of doing it cheep, but I still love it. 

please not everyone comment at once:vampire:


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

BeatBox_kid said:


> They're a 1 piece wheel:screwy:
> I spent all day yesterday trying to research again, I even sent some e-mails to Discontinued Asa's dealers.. All they told me that they don't know any info on them. If these are indeed the real deal they have to be one of the first sets of 1 piece wheels That were cast after the ASA/BBS merge.


 so its a fake lip? ....


----------



## sharonb2010 (Jun 10, 2008)

Today was the day I sat down and went through all the threads I've been meaning to read. LOL 
I am not adding much "substance" by saying this, but I love the blue! It is a great color choice. 

And if you're blanket is missing, I swung by and took it.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

cornflakes said:


> so its a fake lip? ....


 Yeah I guess. I'm not going to be using thoes wheels anymore, I found something better:thumbup: Not only is the lip fake, the whole wheels itself is fake. 




mrsgermanspec1 said:


> Today was the day I sat down and went through all the threads I've been meaning to read. LOL
> I am not adding much "substance" by saying this, but I love the blue! It is a great color choice.
> 
> And if you're blanket is missing, I swung by and took it.


 None of my whole build has any substance, but thanks a lot. oh and Sharon, Where is my blanket?


----------



## cornflakes (Aug 8, 2010)

BeatBox_kid said:


> Yeah I guess. I'm not going to be using thoes wheels anymore, I found something better:thumbup: Not only is the lip fake, the whole wheels itself is fake.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

I might be interested in the wheels.... 

And then im gonna get one of those fake splits can f*ck off stickers haha 

What are the better wheels you speak of?!


----------



## snowyroads (Aug 23, 2010)

BeatBox_kid said:


> umpkin:


 


VWeisgerber said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *BeatBox_kid* »_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Maybe i failed to notice anyone's reply but Good job on the rear wheel paint overspray :thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hessiandave said:


> I might be interested in the wheels....
> 
> And then im gonna get one of those fake splits can f*ck off stickers haha
> 
> What are the better wheels you speak of?!


well here is the info on the wheels, The seller says they're 13x7 & 8 Ats classics









It's a maybe, I want something small and staggered but im gonna keep looking:thumbup:



snowyroads said:


> Maybe i failed to notice anyone's reply but Good job on the rear wheel paint overspray :thumbup:


Yeah, I get tons of replys about it. It just shows how amazing I am at painting. :laugh:When we painted it, which was 2 years ago or so..I didn't care and I rushed alot.. and It shows, but still a decent try for a first time build ever and being 23.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

DEF get the classics.
They are PERFECT.
Seriously.

Im considering a set for a fox I just aquired...


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hessiandave said:


> DEF get the classics.
> They are PERFECT.
> Seriously.
> 
> Im considering a set for a fox I just aquired...


I


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Woot!! Drivetrain in FTMFW!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Look'in goood. :thumbup:


----------



## bondwagen (May 9, 2010)

*Cabby*

looking good--it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Woot!! Drivetrain in FTMFW!! :beer: :beer:


Do you have some axle bolts with the small bracket, I wish I knew it's specific name, but on the end of the Axel its connected with 6 bolts with and Allen head type top. now every 2 bolts have a bracket between them< I need 2 bolts and a bracket so that I can get the new axles in. I believe there 100mm specific. please correct me if im worng, and if you have no clue what im talking about than..:facepalm:



waterwagon said:


> Look'in goood. :thumbup:





bondwagen said:


> looking good--it will be worth it in the end.


Thanks Alot:thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

BeatBox_kid said:


> Do you have some axle bolts with the small bracket, I wish I knew it's specific name, but on the end of the Axel its connected with 6 bolts with and Allen head type top. now every 2 bolts have a bracket between them< I need 2 bolts and a bracket so that I can get the new axles in. I believe there 100mm specific. please correct me if im worng, and if you have no clue what im talking about than..:facepalm:
> :


I found the name of the bolt, but ot the bracket between. the bolts I am trying to talk about are called cv joint bolts. This is why I should do more research becuase I look stupid when I say the thingy, goes into the bolt that looks silly.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Knew what you were talking about. I don't, but call MG, he prob has some. Or can get you new. BTW, those aren't allen bolts, they use a triple square, or 12point bit. You'll strip them with an allen or a torx.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

I picked up my new ATS Classics today.:thumbup:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

How tight are those wheels?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hessiandave said:


> How tight are those wheels?


I didn't put them on the car yet, but I always wanted classics:thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

BeatBox_kid said:


> Oh they are tight, Like Prom Night!!:laugh:


Awkward!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

waterwagon said:


> Awkward!


Ooooh! Snaked before the edit!!


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

hessiandave said:


> Ooooh! Snaked before the edit!!


Now I feel like a creepy stalker. :facepalm:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

What happened to the progress? The color of your car helps me to relax. I need more.


----------



## vwconejo (Apr 18, 2009)

:beer: need more progress


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

vwconejo said:


> :beer: need more progress


I'm pretty slow when it come to keeping up with progress on the build but I do have have some pictures that I think everyone will greatly appreciate. 

























If anyone is in the process of doing body work, please don't rush it..or your car will like this:banghead: I'm probably the biggest critic of this car.









The front wheels fit pretty nice for now, My dad just so happen to have 2 quarter inch spacers just laying around which was pretty awesome.:thumbup::thumbup: I also had to use the dye grinder and take some metal off the calipers due to rubbage. I think I may buy some 1/2 spacers for the front, I didn't get a chance to fit the rears. any suggestion's on how I might cut back on the rubbing on the caliper, so I can keep my wheels Purdy?

That's it for now, I've been moving this weekend so hopefully in a week or 2 I can have some more updates!:wave:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

waterwagon said:


> What happened to the progress? The color of your car helps me to relax. I need more.


 Your really starting to sound like an addict..must..have :laugh:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

This shot was for fun! Im rarely allowed to drive the street rod


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

BeatBox_kid said:


> Your really starting to sound like an addict..must..have :laugh:


The wheels are looking sweet; just the fix I needed. I think I need an intervention. :laugh:


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

looking pretty awesome. i like blue a lot :thumbup:

i would paint your lower rockers black though, they look strange in body color.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

simon_C said:


> looking pretty awesome. i like blue a lot :thumbup:
> 
> I would paint your lower rockers black though, they look strange in body color.


They would look alot better if I had sanded them smoother, I think if I put the bottom trim on, they wont be noticable









I maybe change it up again if I keep it for a long time.  I'm already wanting to repaint it better. I love this blue very much, and im ready to drive it!!


----------



## noobydub (Jul 28, 2009)

diggin the progress, Alicia.:beer: not sure whats going to happen with mine. keep up the good work.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

BeatBox_kid said:


> They would look alot better if I had sanded them smoother, I think if I put the bottom trim on, they wont be noticable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That white cabby is what I got my inspiration from when I first saw it....

Your rockers weren't black undercoating? Mine are, im gona spruce em up once I do body work.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hessiandave said:


> That white cabby is what I got my inspiration from when I first saw it....
> 
> Your rockers weren't black undercoating? Mine are, im gona spruce em up once I do body work.


When that white cab went up fs, I was tempted to throw the towel on mine and just buy this one, because it's pretty close to what I Was looking for..except with no bumpers. Bumpers save lives.

originally the undercoating on the car was black, but originally the car wasn't blue either:laugh: I think I might paint it though, after I get the axles and the motor hooked up. Also I just ordered my new top from m&t, and it was quite pricey for a canvas top. I'm upset that I couldn't find a company who sold white canvas, I guess they don't make them.:thumbdown: oh well.

I'll quit yammering... Be glad you don't know me in real life, becuase I can talk. LOL


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Sorry to hear you're having clearance issues with the brakes and the wheels, Alicia. Change the calipers, maybe? Should be about the smallest brakes offered on a water cooled VW, and smaller is def not better. I'm upgrading mine to the MKIII 10.1" brakes, so I can't go smaller than 14", though the way things are working out the wheels originally planned for the Cabby should be going on it, now. OTH, the Classics really pop with the blue!

I do have to agree on the lower rocker/pinch weld, though. I prefer it black to help hide it a little bit. Also still trying to figure out what your issue is with the body work in that pic? Not shiny enough? I don't really see any waves, and you should be able to buff the shine into it.


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah I wanted to buy that white cab so bad when I saw it...

Spacers won't help the caliper clearing?
On all the mk1s I've seen with the classics, they seem to have a bit of poke.

And the white top will look classy with the blue


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

:wave:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> :wave:


OH HAI:wave:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

I Guess I should at least bump my thread up I haven't been able to get any progress on the car due to the cold weather and not having anywhere warm to work on it. ugh:banghead: I would love to have the car up and running for mk1 madness:beer: but will see BOUT that.

hope everyone on the cabby fourms had a happy holiday and enjoyed there new year.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

:wave:

You change your # again? Never got a response from the last text I sent you.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> :wave:
> 
> You change your # again? Never got a response from the last text I sent you.


yep, sure did.:screwy: txt message sent


----------



## 8NCcabGuy9 (Jan 17, 2011)

NICE!! car looks amazing i wwanna paint my cabby flat black with red fenders i think it would look awesome!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

8NCcabGuy9 said:


> NICE!! car looks amazing i wwanna paint my cabby flat black with red fenders i think it would look awesome!


it's your car, and paint it whatever you want it:thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

simon_C said:


> looking pretty awesome. i like blue a lot :thumbup:
> 
> i would paint your lower rockers black though, they look strange in body color.


Hey everyone, simon's comment about painting my lower rockers got me thinking that It might actually look good, Buttt I dont want to paint them and then realize how much I dislike it. I decided to do allittle MS Paint and ask what your opinion would be. 
I'm not a photoshop kinda person, so bare with me.



















i'm leaning more twards doing it, partically becuase I can get behind the fenders better.
:wave:


----------



## 8NCcabGuy9 (Jan 17, 2011)

imo i think that would look pretty solid if you were to paint it


----------



## oneunder (Mar 31, 2009)

It would look good, but it would also make the car appear higher then it is.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Rattle can truck bedliner!  :thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Rattle can truck bedliner!  :thumbup:


 how's your cab coming along>? :wave: I'm going to give you a big hug when I see you next? I'm def using truck bedliner, becuase gloss black wouldn't look right with the fender flairs. IMO


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

MissHood said:


> how's your cab coming along>? :wave: I'm going to give you a big hug when I see you next? I'm def using truck bedliner, becuase gloss black wouldn't look right with the fender flairs. IMO


Slowly! :laugh: Yes, we need to GTG, soon. :wave:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

OOOHHHhhh! It looks so sick with the wheels. :thumbup:


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

MissHood said:


> how's your cab coming along>? :wave: I'm going to give you a big hug when I see you next? I'm def using truck bedliner, becuase gloss black wouldn't look right with the fender flairs. IMO


I like the black rockers. I would go with wrinkle paint rather than bed liner. It goes on nice and will stay black longer and not look chalky. :thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

waterwagon said:


> OOOHHHhhh! It looks so sick with the wheels. :thumbup:


Meee To! I've been saving up for quite sometime specifically for wheels, IMO I think my wheels will catch attention.  Attention whore.



JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> I like the black rockers. I would go with wrinkle paint rather than bed liner. It goes on nice and will stay black longer and not look chalky. :thumbup:


I'm going to have to check that out when I go to the store next. I was all excited last week to start working on the car and now we may get some more snow today. Gotta Love a good Barn Build! 

Also as a life update, A lady cop pulled me over for a fog light being out. Thank god I didn't get a ticket:thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

broke:banghead: 

my build thread pretty much came to a hault. I wish I could steal a bunch of babies to hit it big during income tax season.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

MissHood said:


> broke:banghead:
> 
> my build thread pretty much came to a hault. I wish I could steal a bunch of babies to hit it big during income tax season.


You and me both, sister! :laugh: :wave:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Soo.... how is that baby stealing thing working out for you? I know of some section 8 housing that won't miss a few children. Just puting that out there if that will help you get your car built faster.:laugh:


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

What's left to do on her?
Really looking forward to checking out moarprogresses


----------



## 87cabbycart (Feb 2, 2011)

*:thumbup:*



MissHood said:


> umpkin:


im absolutely loving the blue. this is a gorgeous cabby


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

waterwagon said:


> Soo.... how is that baby stealing thing working out for you? I know of some section 8 housing that won't miss a few children. Just puting that out there if that will help you get your car built faster.:laugh:


Whats the address? :laugh:

Hey everyone:wave: 
Not a whole lot going on my end:thumbdown: I just recently started a new position at work, so hopefully in 3 months I get my raise. Which I thinks kinda dumb, if you start a new position on say today 4/25, you don't get the raise for doing more work till July 25..sorry I just had to rant about work for a second. 

Now for my cabby, I'm not sure how much I posted last but I need to go to a junkyard trip here soon to at least get the car running. Would anyone like to go to the rt 11/15 u pull it? or even meet me there. 

hope everyone had a happy Easter~!


----------



## hessiandave (Jul 5, 2009)

What do you need to get it running? Chances are I've got it. And im not using any of it. Shoot me a PM


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

hey guys:wave: how is everyone doing? I decided to bring my thread back from the dead and actually post something interesting in the cabby fourms. LOL The weather around southern PA has been getting colder but it hasn't put a damper on the cabby. yesterday we loaded her up on the trailor so that this week she will be fitted an exhaust. My father is taking it to his shop and making me a customly FREE exhaust. more thank likly its going to be a 2in piping with a small cat. nothing fancy, becuase that would cost me money$ LOL I'd really love to be there when he does it, but unfortunatly I have to work:facepalm: 









And yes the car runs!! take care everyone!


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

:thumbup:


----------



## glorentz (Feb 14, 2009)

cabby looks good. DId u paint the fender flares or they off something else? I like the black look been thinking about doing that


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

glorentz said:


> cabby looks good. DId u paint the fender flares or they off something else? I like the black look been thinking about doing that


the fender flares are orginal, only just refreshed the blackness if thats what you mean by painting them.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

:heart: Still dig the color.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

My build is at a hault:thumbdown:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

MissHood said:


> My build is at a hault:thumbdown:


 Because mine just picked up again. Weather? Money? Time? All of the above?


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

That is a nice color choice! Why the halt? :thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

MissHood said:


> My build is at a hault:thumbdown:


That seems to be going around.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

waterwagon said:


> That seems to be going around.



I hope they make a vitiman for the hault disease:laugh:. I'm working on saving up some money for maybe a nice set of euro bumpers that i'd like to buy:heart:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Because mine just picked up again. Weather? Money? Time? All of the above?


Right now it's mostly weather and time, i've been putting in the hours at work. Maybe some weekend we should gtg and drink some beer. I'd like to see your cabby in person.:thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

MissHood said:


> I hope they make a vitiman for the hault disease:laugh:.


I have been taking every vitiman under the sun and I have yet to find it. When I do, I will pass the bottle of motivation along.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

MissHood said:


> Right now it's mostly weather and time, i've been putting in the hours at work. Maybe some weekend we should gtg and drink some beer. I'd like to see your cabby in person.:thumbup:


We should! I have seen yours, but you haven't seen mine! It's all sad turned sideways in teh back of the garage, right now. Thinking about turning it back so I can get under the dash, again, to do some wiring.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

nice, like the blue color


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Buying some parts! I'm going to drive it to shows this year finished or unfinished


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

MissHood said:


> I'm going to drive it to shows this year finished or unfinished


DO IT! :thumbup:

My wife's Cabby dies atleast once on the way home from every event it goes to.:laugh:


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup: Been working on my MK2 project, recently.


----------



## Vocko8 (Dec 6, 2011)

You got the best colour what I´ve saw! Nice cabby:thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Been working on my MK2 project, recently.


Awesome!! I hope everything going well with the mk2!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Hey ladies and gents, How are ya!:wave:

So I convinced my father to allow me to put my car in the heated garage, next to our other project, The 1959 belair all original build! I will post pictures of that at a later date for anyone interested:thumbup: 

We got the front end of the car up in the air and put on a newer power searing hose from a scirocco.(well that's what my buddy told me when he sold it to me) It took forever to get it in because the ends were slightly different but managed to get that squared away. also finally tightened up the Axel's, because my Axel socket was MIA and finally found it! Also got all the rear lights in order, still need to find a pair of front turn signals with the wiring. if anyone has a working pair please PM me. besides that I've been waxing it and cleaning up as much as I can. 


list of things so far that need done:
-top
-Brakes and rotors need worked
-Tie rod assembly
-various wiring, windshield wipers and turn signals
-oil pressure buzzer wont stop buzzing:screwy: 
-power steering belt
- Also I'm having and issue with the motor sputtering out when I give the car gas, it idles just fine, car fires right up right away no issues. If I push the gas very lightly and slow, has no problem but if say I would give it lots of fuel it just sputters out. Hopefully that make sense LOL

Also I will try to make a short video of the car running to post up here soon. 

Well it's time to go wax some more before I get ready for work.:thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Vocko8 said:


> You got the best colour what I´ve saw! Nice cabby:thumbup:


thanks. The color is great, but the paint is far from great.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

:wave: See my comments interspersed below.



MissHood said:


> Hey ladies and gents, How are ya!:wave:
> 
> So I convinced my father to allow me to put my car in the heated garage, next to our other project, The 1959 belair all original build! I will post pictures of that at a later date for anyone interested:thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## Agnesvw (Nov 2, 2011)

Those wheels look killer, great choice.

Also i hope you are doing a black top to match the wheels.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

I love the wheels too, they allow me to go pretty low. my oil pan and PA road force me to stay much higher than I anticipated. I'm not gonna lie I think it's hard to pull of 13's. 

just wanted to bump:thumbup:


----------



## KnuckleUp2 (Jan 4, 2011)

i love the choice of blue it look rad!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Beetle.freak (Apr 16, 2009)

MissHood said:


> Whats the address? :laugh:
> 
> Hey everyone:wave:
> Not a whole lot going on my end:thumbdown: I just recently started a new position at work, so hopefully in 3 months I get my raise. Which I thinks kinda dumb, if you start a new position on say today 4/25, you don't get the raise for doing more work till July 25..sorry I just had to rant about work for a second.
> ...


Where's the RT 11/15 u-pull it located ??


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Beetle.freak said:


> Where's the RT 11/15 u-pull it located ??


Well I have a hard time explaning it bc I never drove up there, I was always a passenger. but I'm pretty sure the owner has closed it down now becuase he's A horder. so If you ever got to go there you were blessed to see and hike up the mountian of vw's!!

Real sorry for the lack of interest with my build thread, I've been working like mad and havn't really had extra time to really look threw the Threads anymore. Hey that's life! 

I will be at Mk1 Maddness with my car this year, and every other show I can make it too. She still runs allittle rough, but the best so far! I have to look into a different non a/c alternator bracket setup, the current bracket that we made is still too loose. the belt still has too much play, and is allittle noisy. But besides that, I need my exhaust work done, Inspection and regstration.

Do Work Homies!:heart:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

I guess I should post pics up of the car with the top on and all put back together! nahh


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Bring it to Dub N Rub June 3rd! Debut it to support boobies, I know you're a fan! :thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Bring it to Dub N Rub June 3rd! Debut it to support boobies, I know you're a fan! :thumbup:


I think I can do that:laugh: What about your cabby?


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Not really pleased with how the top turned out, but This will always be an ongoing project. There's room for improvements:laugh:
but all in all, I :heart: my car!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking good! 

The rear window doesn't look like its laying quite right. Hmmm....

And my Cabby? Progressing as slowly as ever.  I keep changing my mind and taking it further and further in the plans in my mind. :laugh: Just hoping to have the MK2 ready in time for Dub N Rub.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

8


YJSAABMAN said:


> Looking good!
> 
> The rear window doesn't look like its laying quite right. Hmmm....
> 
> And my Cabby? Progressing as slowly as ever.  I keep changing my mind and taking it further and further in the plans in my mind. :laugh: Just hoping to have the MK2 ready in time for Dub N Rub.


Yea, the top has some issues. It's def not on right but that's okay I'll get it worked out. the wrinkles in the back looks like ****. 

quit changing Ur mind, mr indecisive LOL but I approve of the mk2 though! If I didnt have a cabriolet or somesort of mk1, you know i'd def have a mk2!


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

Are those chrome door handles I spy? Very noice!:heart:


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Looking nice! :thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Thanks Guys:thumbup: The chromeness was made with love:heart:


----------



## Steph__Undeadxx (Jan 31, 2011)

Looking good. :beer:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

thanks steph
So I gave up on updating my thread, really unsure what is going to happen to this car.:facepalm:


----------



## der hauptmann (Jul 17, 2006)

MissHood said:


> thanks steph
> So I gave up on updating my thread, really unsure what is going to happen to this car.:facepalm:


You can't give up now! I just read the whole thing.


----------



## JUS_GT_EYEZ (Nov 12, 2001)

MissHood said:


> thanks steph
> So I gave up on updating my thread, really unsure what is going to happen to this car.:facepalm:



I know. You are going to get going and bring it to madness. :laugh: 

you don't find time to work on old cars, you make it. and the payoff is :laugh:


----------



## DubLuv1 (Oct 6, 2007)

JUS_GT_EYEZ said:


> you don't find time to work on old cars, you make it.


 ^^ love this. well said buddy!!


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

You have my number, again. Give me a shout and I'll come lend some advice. :thumbup:


----------



## v-dubIV (Jul 6, 2003)

MissHood said:


> Not really pleased with how the top turned out, but This will always be an ongoing project. There's room for improvements:laugh:
> but all in all, I :heart: my car!


 love the blue! :thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

v-dubIV said:


> love the blue! :thumbup:


 mee Too!!:laugh: 









Soon I'm going to be able to drive her! I sorry My build thread lasted for 5yrs, with lots of slow progress. I'm really beyond the haters and I simply love my car. I will enjoy driving this car all around PA whenever I get the Chance:thumbup: I want to drive my car Right Meow!


----------



## Spokane Pepe (Nov 18, 2011)

This is a great thread and nice whip. You make me want to go out and get mine up and running sooner than I can. Keep at it. Now I must do the same. Thanks for keeping me inspired.


----------



## BerryB (Jul 10, 2012)

i noticed you replaced your roof too, And i've been meaning to ask in a recent build thread. But can anyone point me in the direction of a ragtop roof kit for cabbys? I've seen em before i just can't remember where.... :screwy: 

Anyway killer build looks awesome hope you have fun with her!


----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

BerryB said:


> i noticed you replaced your roof too, And i've been meaning to ask in a recent build thread. But can anyone point me in the direction of a ragtop roof kit for cabbys? I've seen em before i just can't remember where.... :screwy:
> 
> Anyway killer build looks awesome hope you have fun with her!


 I'm assuming you're after the cloth/canvas? I bought mine from Topsonline - love it, and great price too. Just don't bother with buying side cables as they only send you lengths of wire and some crimps and you can easily make your own (see Briano's write up). Their rear cable is great, though! 

ps MissHood - looking fabulous!!


----------



## iwantacabby (Mar 19, 2012)

Mad props on this build girl!!!!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

BerryB said:


> i noticed you replaced your roof too, And I've been meaning to ask in a recent build thread. But can anyone point me in the direction of a ragtop roof kit for cabbys? I've seen em before i just can't remember where.... :screwy:
> 
> Anyway killer build looks awesome hope you have fun with her!


 I bought my top from mtmfg as a whole kit. When you do the top just follow the briano top replacement Thread. and make sure you pull the 1000 staples out of the rear window LOL:wave: You'll have your choice between canvas and vinyl, so choose wisely. 

www.mtmfg.com 
www.mtmfg.com


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

Well, good, then you can drive it over to my house and help me finish mine! :laugh:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> Well, good, then you can drive it over to my house and help me finish mine! :laugh:


ofcourse, I'll keep sharon busy for you while you finsih your car:laugh: just kidding


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

MissHood said:


> ofcourse, I'll keep sharon busy for you while you finsih your car:laugh: just kidding


:sly: I'm keeping my eye on you, now, girl... :laugh:


----------



## native-texan_in_tn (Apr 15, 2006)

Well! She's shaping up nicely! Been forever since I've looked in but glad to see the progress... Keep it up and have fun!


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> :sly: I'm keeping my eye on you, now, girl... :laugh:


 




native-texan_in_tn said:


> Well! She's shaping up nicely! Been forever since I've looked in but glad to see the progress... Keep it up and have fun!


yea, it's been awhile =) Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Hey everyone, my first 2013 update lol. I know it has been quite some time since I last posted, but I wanted to let everyone know I'm still alive and the crazy people in the world didn't killed me yet. :laugh:

I just recently got some money together and bought a few new things for the cabby. I pulled the head off the cabby this past Sunday in the blistering cold, freezing my ass off while having a bruskie or 2 :beer: which honestly should have been done years ago but better late then never. The head is being sent to a local VW shop in New Cumberland PA called Baum's Service Center. I'm sure plenty of the locals here have heard of him. He has a pretty long waiting list but I know he's the man to get the job done Right! :thumbup: I'm just having valve seals and the head resurfaced, is there anything else that is a good thing to do while the head is pulled off?


is A fox intake manifold have a bigger inlet, and is it worth it to get a fox manifold and bore it? I'm trying to keep my trusty 8v, and just do junkyard upgrades until maybe one day when I hit the lottery. :laugh: And I am in need of a *dual-outlet exhaust manifold* does anyone have one or can help me aquire one before I get my head back!

have a great day boys and girls


----------



## MissAnthropic (Jan 26, 2011)

Love this car, keep up the good work! :thumbup:


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

MissHood said:


> I wanted to let everyone know I'm still alive and the crazy people in the world didn't killed me yet. :laugh:
> 
> I am in need of a *dual-outlet exhaust manifold* does anyone have one or can help me aquire


I was getting worried for a second there.:vampire: I sure someone has a dual outlet manifold holding down the most important papers in their garage.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

MissAnthropic said:


> Love this car, keep up the good work! :thumbup:


Thanks, it's been a journey..to say the least!



waterwagon said:


> I was getting worried for a second there.:vampire: I sure someone has a dual outlet manifold holding down the most important papers in their garage.



So this is an uncommon thing :screwy: will see about that.if I don't find one by the time I get the head back, the single manifolds going back on. for now.


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

I didn't mean anything by the vampire icon; it was the closest thing to a zombie. When people go missing for a while I assume it was the result of a zobie attack. 

Totally unrelated I know! Keep it up with the progress, it makes me feel like a slacker and that isthe motivation I need right now.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

:wave: :beer: 

I hope they're doing new valve guides, too, they are the most important wear items in the head. 

As for the Fox intake, there are some differences due to the different engine layout that cause issues with fitting the cold start injector. A little easier (IMO) is a bigger (16V, I think) throttle body and open up the stock intake manifold to match. 

Good luck on the dual outlet manifold. The one that came off my '82 years ago had some nasty cracks in it, so it wasn't worth much, anyways. Keep an eye on craigslist and the classifieds. Even a Eurosport header is like $400, still a little less than the TT MK2 manifold and matching downpipe. I hate to say to go with a (gasp) Pacessetter, the quality just isn't up to snuff, IMO.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

waterwagon said:


> I didn't mean anything by the vampire icon; it was the closest thing to a zombie. When people go missing for a while I assume it was the result of a zobie attack.
> 
> Totally unrelated I know! Keep it up with the progress, it makes me feel like a slacker and that isthe motivation I need right now.


 Bring it on death zombies, I've got machete's, old sycle(sp.) and i'm not to shabby with a gun. unless there in bath salt involved..then were all ****ed LOL 













YJSAABMAN said:


> :wave: :beer:
> 
> I hope they're doing new valve guides, too, they are the most important wear items in the head.
> 
> ...


 Yea, idk if i'm going to take a plunge into getting a fox intake, or having one ported from scientific rabbit. I'm affraid once I get started on tons of upgrades That it's a never ending. I just wanna drive it. It's not going to be latest and greatest motor swaped, chromed out bling bling mk1 like you see at all the shows. 

I did find a dual exhaust manifold with a 2-1 downpipe fs on the threads. I'm picking it up this weekend. so stay tuned boys and girls! 

oh and I pulled my 2nd head within 2 weeks time tonight, my orginal head was junk. Here there was a hole threw, I guess a cylinder. honeslty I'm not 100% sure, but now I understand why the plastic water outlet on the side of the head kept melting:facepalm: 










-Alicia


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Sometime's I have no idea why I even post up on People thread on Vwvortex anymore. Most people don't understand internet scarcasim nor can take a joke. I honestly don't care of you like my car or don't like my car, The only thing that matters is what I think.(same should go for you and your car's) Just because I'm some girl, it doesn't mean that I don't know **** except how to paint my nails.

Also my car is coming along just fine, head has been at the shop for a week now with [email protected], but I'm not going to tell you to stay tuned to my thread, because I live a pretty busy life. AND if I sat at the computer all day, I wouldn't get **** done.

I love to rant, and IDGAF LOL


----------



## waterwagon (Apr 7, 2002)

MissHood said:


> Sometime's I have no idea why I even post up on People thread on Vwvortex anymore. Most people don't understand internet scarcasim nor can take a joke.
> 
> I love to rant, and IDGAF LOL


I hear that; you go girl! Looking foward to the auto update.


----------



## 1ABrian (Sep 12, 2012)

really nice build. Kudos. Its all flowing together and the color combo is great


----------



## riotbeast (Mar 17, 2008)

Nice cab, and good luck with the motor, i gave up on the 8valve in mine a long time ago


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

It's in good hands with [email protected], guaranteed. :thumbup: Keep the faith, your's is still progressing faster than mine. I just have too many, though. :laugh: Have a few projects yet to finish on the daily MK3 for this season...and then the VRT...then the poor Cabby. Looked last night, the last registration on mine was 6/09, which means it's been off the road since 11/08.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> It's in good hands with [email protected], guaranteed. :thumbup: Keep the faith, your's is still progressing faster than mine. I just have too many, though. :laugh: Have a few projects yet to finish on the daily MK3 for this season...and then the VRT...then the poor Cabby. Looked last night, the last registration on mine was 6/09, which means it's been off the road since 11/08.


 Oh Andy, you must be sooo Rich to have have all of your vw's..or poor LOL. 

Only issue I have to deal with is that the head I got has 3 broken exhaust stud's that need drilled and re tap'd. I'm unsure of this process, and honeslty won't be doing this myself. I heard that it's harder to re tap aluminium. Mike said that it's been awhile since someone has brought him an 8v head, So it was kinda refreshing to see that people actually fix 1.8 head's !

What year car's did cis basic FI come with? I'm kinda interested in learing more about basic, and what make's it different from cis-E. I mean oviously less Electrical, but is this a plug and play kinda thing? any link's are greatly appreciated

But first I had to clean out the nasty barn my car was being stored.I started that last weekend. It's kinda falling apart but I think I found enough wood to patch up the wall's. The vally hood kid's think it's funny to throw baseball's at the walls and threw the window's. :screwy: I think I scared them the other day when I was around back with my cordless drill, in my hoodie and flip flops. LOL 

Goodnight vortex:thumbup:


----------



## matty kirk (Jul 2, 2007)

MissHood said:


> Sometime's I have no idea why I even post up on People thread on Vwvortex anymore. Most people don't understand internet scarcasim nor can take a joke. I honestly don't care of you like my car or don't like my car, The only thing that matters is what I think.(same should go for you and your car's) Just because I'm some girl, it doesn't mean that I don't know **** except how to paint my nails.
> 
> Also my car is coming along just fine, head has been at the shop for a week now with [email protected], but I'm not going to tell you to stay tuned to my thread, because I live a pretty busy life. AND if I sat at the computer all day, I wouldn't get **** done.
> 
> I love to rant, and IDGAF LOL


 Word. 

That tail pipe is tooooo much! Car looks great.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

I've had good luck with extracting broken exhaust studs, actually. Start spraying with a good penetrant now! And I'm surprised the machine shop didn't take care of those for you. 

As for being rich or poor, there is a reason only 1 out of 3 VWs is currently running and driving.  Someone on CePA asked how the cabby project was and someone else responded "the same as the last pics, just with more dust" and I had to laugh because it's true.


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

matty kirk said:


> Word.
> 
> That tail pipe is tooooo much! Car looks great.


 LOL! Too much  you havn't meet me in person! thanks


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

YJSAABMAN said:


> I've had good luck with extracting broken exhaust studs, actually. Start spraying with a good penetrant now! And I'm surprised the machine shop didn't take care of those for you.
> 
> As for being rich or poor, there is a reason only 1 out of 3 VWs is currently running and driving.  Someone on CePA asked how the cabby project was and someone else responded "the same as the last pics, just with more dust" and I had to laugh because it's true.


 
Exhaust studs are done! Yeah, I'm not really sure why the machine shop didn't do it while I had my head done:screwy: I wanted to bitch about it, but it was such a good price that I let it go. but no biggy. 

Andy, you know what we should do when we get our car's finished, we shouldn't wash them and write wash me all over them in the dust. might start a new fad LOL 

building any classic car(which most of our car's are 25yr's or older) is like being in a committed relationship. They take lot's of time and effort, Money is definatily a must to keep them happy, and if you give up on them your a Loser in the end. LOL


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

I need one of these guys asap, anyone local hace one laying around 









Just allittle update, I lost my job so I have found plenty of extra time to work on the cabby, helping my elderly parent on there yard work, and catching up on my tan.:laugh: I'd like to get her up and running before the end of spring, maybe fall. I won't be making to mk1 maddness this year due to loss of licence and employment and afew certin classes that I have to take that weekend, that I can't get out of. but just maybe I might post up more often 

on the list of to do's
-52mm TB upgrade and boreing the manifold
-A few more parts for the head
-dual exdhaust manifold need's some work before I take it to the muffler shop.

Also any local guys going to the yard interested in picking my ass up


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

I dont know if anyone remembers, but I sold this car last year. good luck with your cabbys.


----------



## YJSAABMAN (Jun 28, 2006)

MissHood said:


> I dont know if anyone remembers, but I sold this car last year. good luck with your cabbys.


So sad! Was just wondering how you were doing, the other day. :hi:


----------



## MissHood (May 9, 2004)

Hey buddy, I miss you guys  yea I ended up selling the cabby and the Pontiac and bought...a 2012 scion xb toaster ovan.  

I'm still working on vws, she has a mk4 golf that she blew the head, becuase she busted the oil pan, and then drove it all the way to my house. So at least im still doing what I love, but now for someone else's car which is not near as fun. I'm glad to see the cabriolet fourm is still kickin. It didn't fall apart without me! LoL


----------

